# Simple rat tricks to teach?



## babyblues (Nov 18, 2011)

Just curious...what are some of your favorite rat tricks to teach your pets? What are the best treats to use when teaching them?


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

So far I've only taught mine to come when they're called, ride on my shoulder, and do a loop around my arms. You can teach them all sorts of other tricks like sit or stand or turn around. Yogurt drops are a favorite with mine, but you can use they're favorite vegetable if you wanna be healthier. Just use something small cause you might have to repeat the trick and don't wanna give too many treats...


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Cheerio halves or halved pumpkin seeds, shelled sunflower seed as treats are healthy and small. They should remain eager for treats to continue learning. Anything small they like. Yogies are mainly sugar and fat. That's why they love them.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I just discovered this Youtube channel. It has some pretty cool training videos.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I've trained my rats to come when called, to beg, to spin, to climb up my leg, to follow me around, to ride on my shoulder...

It takes time but it's fun for me. I've had my rats for about 2 years so this by no means happened overnight.

As for treats, I used to use crushed up cereal or shredded carrots. I don't use treats anymore since I don't teach them new tricks anymore so I don't quite remember.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

GhostMouse said:


> I just discovered this Youtube channel. It has some pretty cool training videos.


This is an awesome vid. Why rats need a partner. Coolness and cuteness.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention, a good low cal treat is puffed rice and puffed wheat, plain, not sweetened. Especially for training when you reward them often. Other than that I dont know any good tricks. Ask my rats, they have got me trained rather well.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

I've taught my rats "give a kiss" where they touch their noses to mine, spin, and one is currently learning "walk", though only one of my rats actually likes doing the tricks. I find that they come when called without treats, usually when theyre climbing on something they shouldnt be climbing on. In that situation I snap my fingers loudly, say NO, then tap my finger on the ground closest to me and say 'come here' in a really strict tone. They usually come running over nearly immediately, so I guess their obedience is a trick.  I use pieces of collard greens or other leafy greens for treats, they go nuts over it but I don't over do it.


----------



## galinfla (Dec 9, 2011)

My rats love cilantro as a treat. They also like those puffed wheat cereals (the kind with no sugar). We originally planned to train them to do a few tricks, but we're just not disciplined enough! They give us those eyes and we surrender the treats without requiring the trick. I suppose they've trained us rather well.


----------

